# My Corn snake biotope/natural vivarium (made by ddreptiles)



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

: victory:


----------



## Rog (Apr 4, 2013)

That looks great creg. Does it have any inverts in the substrate?


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I like that looks really good :2thumb:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Rog said:


> That looks great creg. Does it have any inverts in the substrate?


thanks. no inverts in the substrate i was going to add springtails and woodlice but im going to replace the substrate every few months instead


----------

